# I can't decide between the 336fr and 345fr!



## ANewSawyer (May 10, 2015)

I have a 25cc shindaiwa T-25 for a trimmer/light duty brushcutter. It has a lot of power but I haven't tried it against anything really large. I will get to that soon, hopefully. I only have a couple of acres that need cleared but I want to keep it clear after I get the weeds knocked down.
But I am wanting something with a tougher gear box and heavier duty drive shaft. Oh, and a dedicated saw blade guard for cutting saplings. Right now, I am trying to decide between Husky 336fr and 345fr. The 336 probably has all the power I need but I get a lot more versatility (more power too) with the 345 for not that much more money. But the 345 might be too much power in the small light stuff. But I could drop a t55 head onto the 345 and use it with 3.9mm string for really easy clearing without worring about breaking a blade. But the 345 won't be good for light trimming, which the 336 can kinda do. But I do have the Shindaiwa too. It is a circle and I have thought and thought and thought but I just can't decide between the two options.
Any advice or thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## alderman (May 12, 2015)

Just my two cents but I would go for the most power you can afford. There is no such thing as too much power for small light stuff. You just take it a little easier on the machine. And you can throw a lighter line on a bigger machine and do all the light trimming you want. 
But if you do keep after knocking down the woody stuff eventually you will find you spend more time with a string head rather than a blade on the machine.


----------



## ANewSawyer (May 13, 2015)

Thanks. That follows my thoughts on it. I am waiting to see whether I am going to have time to do the clearing. Work went crazy all of a sudden. Such fun!


----------

